# Gold Dust??? is it snake oil?



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Just got this email from Pact. Apparently they got hold of a super rare and good coffee from El Salvador. They claim they sourced 69kg out of a 500kG global production.

x5 tins of 250g are offered at £150.

any thoughts?

email below:

Hi ,

Sometimes, we come into possession of coffees so rare and so sublime that we can't believe our luck. These coffees are the epitome of limited edition, and our ability to offer them to you is only possible thanks to the relationships we build with our farmers.

We call these 'gold dust coffees' at Pact HQ, and they're the inspiration for our new Gold Dust Coffee Club.
















  
















*What's The Gold Dust Coffee Club?*

It's a ticket to five of the world's rarest coffees. Joining the club entitles you to five 250g tins of these incredibly rare, limited-edition coffees, ground to suit your preferred brewing method, which you will receive throughout 2018.






























A ticket for this remarkable, year-long coffee-tasting adventure costs £150 - that's a little over £2 a cup for some of the rarest, most sublime coffees on the planet, and less than a cup of joe in your local coffee shop. As you'd expect with coffees like these, numbers are limited and we're sell out fast; there are currently only 100 tickets left, and once they're gone, they're gone.













*How rare are these coffees?*

Gold dust rare! The first has been grown by Maria, Alf and Marcella Pacas, siblings from El Salvador. Their discovery of this brand new, rare variety is a result of their deep connection with their coffee farm. They notice the slightest difference in tree structure, and their curiosity led to the genetic verification of this new coffee, Bernadina.

Bernadina is so new that global coffee production is currently a mere 500kg. But thanks to his friendship with the Pacas family, our Head of Coffee, Will, has secured an exclusive for Pact. We've got 69kg of Bernadina - that's 14% of the global stock - and we're the only people who'll be selling it in the UK this year. Don't miss out!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Is that a total of 1.5kg for £150? My views? No thank you, Pact. I will pass . . .


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hopefully it's better than "Fine & Rare" subscription from the Union (£15 per 2x200g, so a lot cheaper). Got their darkest blend as part once, lol. Unsubscribed shortly after... I liked their light offerings, though.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

How can Pact be sure they'll be able to source 5 different rare lots in the next year to service the subscription??!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Seems reasonable


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I have to confess that Pact were the first place I tasted light roast coffee from. That was the way they pushed their offerings at the time. I was initially, err...shocked by this and thought it was a commercial entity getting into specialty coffee and getting it wrong. The wrong bit was realistically the way I brewed it.

Their subscription model is now commonplace across many roasters, theirs was the first I came across (limited experience on my part maybe).

I know several here have complained about marketing emails, have to say I did not suffer after I cancelled.

However I think what I read above makes me think they feel they have been caught up by true artisans and are now relying on even stronger marketing BS.

Might be wrong of course, and happy to be proven so, but there are, for me the smaller people trying to carve a slice that have no marketing department and possibly provide a better offering. Some of which I know I still have to try.


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

shannigan said:


> How can Pact be sure they'll be able to source 5 different rare lots in the next year to service the subscription??!


It's quite likely that they've already sourced the coffee, or at least have a good idea of what's available and at what approx price. This is obviously a test to see if there is a damand for high end coffee in their customer base, it's not a profit making scheme because they'd never make a huge profit (or loss) out of 100 customers.

Anyway Pact priorities are increasing their customer base and not in profit generating at this stage in their business plan and they freely admit this, have a look at the company docs that they published when they asked for crowd funding.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks i think I LL wait for LSOL slot!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

From about this time last year...

https://www.pdxmonthly.com/articles/2017/9/13/the-incredible-tale-of-bernardina-the-super-rare-coffee-you-can-drink-in-portland-right-now


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice story though..


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Tufty_B said:


> It's quite likely that they've already sourced the coffee, or at least have a good idea of what's available and at what approx price. This is obviously a test to see if there is a damand for high end coffee in their customer base, it's not a profit making scheme because they'd never make a huge profit (or loss) out of 100 customers.
> 
> Anyway Pact priorities are increasing their customer base and not in profit generating at this stage in their business plan and they freely admit this, have a look at the company docs that they published when they asked for crowd funding.


I'm not sure that fits with the 'gold dust' narrative. I wonder if they see the market for 'exclusive' and 'rare' coffee as being slightly different from the market for 'very good' coffee. I suspect it probably is. I don't see it as likely to grow their customer base significantly, though.

I think they started doing pod capsules recently. I wonder if that took off. The Nespresso/pod type machines seem to be most people's preference. Amongst people who like coffee rather than obsess about it.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

I get why....but the fact they are still offering to grind it for you in advance is quite funny.

Fair play they can do as they see fit...but I think specialty looks worse because of this kind of thing.

Assembly, Foundry and Square Mile are the UK bar raisers for me sourcing and roasting consistently amazing coffee time after time at a fair price.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

mcrmfc said:


> Assembly, Foundry and Square Mile are the UK bar raisers for me sourcing and roasting consistently amazing coffee time after time at a fair price.


Agreed, but others with smaller ad budgets are well worth a go too! You named one of my faves above!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

To me it just seems like good PR

It gets pact talked about and mentioned more.

Not a bad move.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You're right, it does @Jumbo Ratty

I'd rather talk about the fabulous offerings we've had from the LSOL roasters. Foundry's was outstanding, this month's from Round Hill is amazing. That Dark Arts one, another great coffee. And many others. And look at the superb stuff people are drinking every day on the What's In Your Cup thread.

There's so much good stuff around these days - too many beans, too little time . . . For not much money


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> You're right, it does @Jumbo Ratty
> 
> There's so much good stuff around these days - too many beans, too little time . . . For not much money


Ain't that the truth!

Despite having some truly amazing coffees this year I am yet to buy twice from the same roaster, and my roaster to try list is still huge!

The specialist coffee scene we have today is fantastic, in my mind these excessive fad coffees cause that scene more damage than good


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

People have short memories....why would anyone buy from PACT


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Has it been through the digestive system of non-descript mammal though?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rare doesn't always mean great, or even good coffee

Take Has Beans SSSSS which is limited volumes (maybe not 500kg/yr limited) - some coffees are great, others don't wow me but at the subscription price I enjoy chancing my arm and trying different beans without breaking the bank.

Or Kona coffee - stupidly expensive due to volume produced but the price didn't give me a great, or even mediocre coffee

For the price that Pact are charging for the sub I'd need more than exclusivity in my cup


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> Rare doesn't always mean great, or even good coffee
> 
> Take Has Beans SSSSS which is limited volumes (maybe not 500kg/yr limited) - some coffees are great, others don't wow me but at the subscription price I enjoy chancing my arm and trying different beans without breaking the bank.
> 
> ...


There are loads of coffees that never get near these shores. Auctions where the Japanese and the george Holwells of this world bid huge sums of money.

As you say price reflects limited supply and appropriate demand.

Even things like pergers sub aren't always super rare.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

As actual tins go I think Illy take some beating .


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I think I got the point! Thank you for sharing views / experience.

Out of curiosity what happened with Pact in the past (@DavecUK mentioned "people have short memories...."

Also agreed that many independent roasters have stepped up their game. And at more decent prices. I have discovered a roaster in Paris who sold me amazing light roast beans from El Salvador at €4 for 250g. I am in Paris next week if there are any takers based in London they can PM me


----------

